# [ogonki] Polskie kodowanie

## morgir

z poczatku przepraszam za brak polskich liter ... w tym mam wlasnie problem

Zrobilem sobie update xorga na 7.0-r1. xorgconfa zrobilem poleceniem fglrxconfig i wszystko by bylo w porzadku gdybym mogl pisac polskie ogonki. Wszedzie mi ladnie wyswietla polskie litery tylko nie moge ich "robic" na klawiaturze.

----------

## Insenic

Masz w xorg.conf w sekcji InputDevice taki wpis:

```
Section "InputDevice"

    ...

    Option    "XkbLayout"    "pl"

    ...

EndSection
```

???

----------

## morgir

jest owszem i jest zaznaczone pl

SKLEJONE:

w trakcie badania problemu zauwazylem jeszcze jedna sprawe ... brak mi pliku /etc/env.d/02locale i nie wiem co zrobic

od raku: dwa posty jednej osoby obok siebie brzydko wyglądają. Lepiej użyc przycisku ZMIEŃ, aby dodać coś do poprzedniej wypowiedzi.

----------

## malcus89

Utworzyć :Smile: 

```
cd /etc/env.d

echo LANG=\"pl_PL\" >> 02locale

echo LC_ALL=\"pl_PL\" >> 02locale
```

Mozesz tez dodać to do 99local - też będzie działać

----------

## deluge

sprawdź jeszcze czy masz ustawione w xorg.conf:

```
Section "InputDevice"

...

Option "XkbRules" "xorg"

...

EndSection

```

----------

## przemos

No to i ja sie podepne pod ten temacik bo juz drugi dzien szukam i nie mam pomyslu jak to zmienic, a wiec tak: w konsoli wszystko jest tak jak byc powinno, ale problemy pojawiaja sie w X-ach, mianowicie ogonki wyswietlaja sie wszedzie ale niestety nie jestem w stanie napisac zadnej polskiej litery z ogonkiem, Xorg po prostu ignoruje ALT, choc kombinacje w stylu CTRL+ALT+F1 dzialaja bezproblemowo.

xorg.conf:

```

Section "InputDevice"

    Identifier     "Keyboard0"

    Driver         "kbd"

    Option         "XkbModel" "pc105"

    Option         "XkbLayout" "pl"

    Option         "XkbRules" "xorg"

EndSection

```

locale:

```

LANG=pl_PL

LC_CTYPE="pl_PL"

LC_NUMERIC="pl_PL"

LC_TIME="pl_PL"

LC_COLLATE="pl_PL"

LC_MONETARY="pl_PL"

LC_MESSAGES="pl_PL"

LC_PAPER="pl_PL"

LC_NAME="pl_PL"

LC_ADDRESS="pl_PL"

LC_TELEPHONE="pl_PL"

LC_MEASUREMENT="pl_PL"

LC_IDENTIFICATION="pl_PL"

LC_ALL=pl_PL
```

/etc/env.d/02locale:

```

LC_ALL="pl_PL"

LANG="pl_PL"

LINGUAS="pl"

LANGUAGE="48"

```

```

x11-base/xorg-server-1.0.99.901_p20060418

x11-base/xorg-x11-7.0-r1

```

z /var/log/Xorg.0.log:

```

(**) Option "CoreKeyboard"

(**) Keyboard0: Core Keyboard

(**) Option "Protocol" "standard"

(**) Keyboard0: Protocol: standard

(**) Option "AutoRepeat" "500 30"

(**) Option "XkbRules" "xorg"

(**) Keyboard0: XkbRules: "xorg"

(**) Option "XkbModel" "pc105"

(**) Keyboard0: XkbModel: "pc105"

(**) Option "XkbLayout" "pl"

(**) Keyboard0: XkbLayout: "pl"

(**) Option "XkbTypes" "default"

(**) Keyboard0: XkbTypes: "default"

(**) Option "CustomKeycodes" "off"

(**) Keyboard0: CustomKeycodes disabled

(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Keyboard0" (type: KEYBOARD)

(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Mouse0" (type: MOUSE)

(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "NVIDIA Event Handler" (type: Other)

    xkb_keycodes             { include "xfree86+aliases(qwerty)" };

    xkb_types                { include "default" };

    xkb_compatibility        { include "complete" };

    xkb_symbols              { include "pc(pc105)+pl" };

    xkb_geometry             { include "pc(pc105)" };

```

A teraz najciekawsze moim zdaniem, czyli to co wypluwa na konsole w czasie uruchamiania srodowiska graficznego XFCE:

```

Build Date: 08 May 2006

Before reporting problems, check http://wiki.x.org

to make sure that you have the latest version.

Module Loader present

Markers: (--) probed, (**) from config file, (==) default setting,

(++) from command line, (!!) notice, (II) informational,

(WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.

(==) Log file: "/var/log/Xorg.93.log", Time: Thu May 11 16:56:00 2006

(==) Using config file: "/etc/X11/xorg.conf"

======= COMPIZ ===========

xkb_keycodes             { include "xfree86+aliases(qwerty)" };

xkb_types                { include "complete" };

xkb_compatibility        { include "complete" };

xkb_symbols              { include "pc/pc(pc105)+pc/pl" };

xkb_geometry             { include "pc(pc105)" };

The XKEYBOARD keymap compiler (xkbcomp) reports:

> Warning:          Type "ONE_LEVEL" has 1 levels, but <RALT> has 2 symbols

>                   Ignoring extra symbols

Errors from xkbcomp are not fatal to the X server

======= XFCE ============

 _XSERVTransSocketOpenCOTSServer: Unable to open socket for inet6

 _XSERVTransOpen: transport open failed for inet6/legia:1

 _XSERVTransMakeAllCOTSServerListeners: failed to open listener for inet6

[b]xkb_types                { include "%" };

xkb_compatibility        { include "%" };

xkb_symbols              { include "%" };

xkb_geometry             { include "%" };

The XKEYBOARD keymap compiler (xkbcomp) reports:

> Error:            Missing KeyNames section in a Keymap file

>                   Description of Keymap not compiled[/b]

Errors from xkbcomp are not fatal to the X server

(EE) Error loading keymap /var/tmp/server-93.xkm

Could not init font path element /usr/share/fonts/TTF, removing from list!

Xlib:  extension "XFree86-Misc" missing on display ":1.0".

```

Najbardziej podejrzana sekcja zostala pogrubiona, ale nadal nie wiem co z tym fantem zrobic.

EDIT: Dodatkowo chce dodac, ze uzywam na codzien Xfce-svn + Xgl i tak: troche sie sytuacja zmienila, bowiem sprobowalem fluxbox + czyste X (NIE xgl) i okazalo sie ze wszystko gra. I o ile nie udalo mi sie uruchomic fluxboxa na Xgl-u to po sprawdzeniu Xfce-svn na czystych X-ach okazalo sie ze problem wystepuje nadal. Wynika wiec ze wina jest po stronie Xfce-svn, i teraz pytanie: czy wie ktos moze co moze byc nie tak, albo moze slyszal ktos o jakis problemach Xfce-svn z PL.

od raku: sed s/quote/code/

----------

## morgir

"zrobilem" 02locales i dalej nic ... w xorg.conf poprawilem na xorg i dalej brak polskich liter...

----------

## arek.k

Raczej nie pomogę, ale sie dopiszę.

Mam ten sam problem (też załozyłem temat i męczę się z tym od około tygodnia), ale z xorg 6 (a nie z 7). Zastanawiam się wobec tego, czy jest to na pewno problem xorg. U mnie problem pojawił się po ostatnim emerge world (z jakimiś opcjami, ale nie pamiętam, bo prawie zawsze wszystko działało to przestałem zwracać uwagą nawet na to co się aktualizuje  :Embarassed:  ). Nie przypominam sobie, żebym ostatnio aktualizował coś z xorg-a lub kde.

U mnie alt działa poprawnie (kde 3.4), oprócz wstawiania polskich znaków (tzn. np. w kde spacze do menu okna).

Znalazłem też opis wuja https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-441474-highlight-klawiatura.html, który twierdzi, że z wpisem 

```
Option "XkbRules"  "xorg"
```

 też mu nie działało, to wywalił całą linijkę i wróciło do normy.

Dodam, że używam jeszcze jądra 2.6.14-r5. nie jestem specjalistą w tej dziedzinie, ale może ostatnio coś się zmieniło (tak jak np. od wersji 2.6 dyski są chyba inaczej obsługiwane - nie chce mi się teraz szukać o co dokładnie chodziło).

To strzał, ale może problem leży w "konfiguracji" jadra. To już muszą ocenić osoby bardziej kompetentne ode mnie.

----------

## morgir

niestety obawiam sie ze to nie jadro  :Smile:  uzywam 2.6.15-r4 juz bardzo dawno

edit:

co do wywalenia linijki 

Option "XkbRules"  "xorg" nie pomoglo... Czekam na dalsze propozycje

----------

## deluge

Ja to chyba obchodziłem przez wywoływanie w X'ach:

```
setxkbmap pl
```

a z czasem to mi się naprawiło/albo sam naprawiłem  :Wink: 

----------

## przemos

 *morgir wrote:*   

> niestety obawiam sie ze to nie jadro  uzywam 2.6.15-r4 juz bardzo dawno
> 
> edit:
> 
> co do wywalenia linijki 
> ...

 

Mysle ze powinno ci pomoc wywolanie takiej komendy:

```

setxkbmap -rules xorg -model pc105 -layout pl -option "" -v

```

----------

## Gabrys

Dodaj sobie do skryptów startowych xfce (gdzieś w katalogu domowym, typu .xfce/startup) i wio.

----------

## morgir

polecenie działa oczywiście. Miło oglądać polskie ogonki. Dzięki serdeczne. Jeszcze tylko jedno pytanie. Ja używam KDE i nie moge sobie przypomnieć jak to tutaj dodać skryptu startowego. Pomoże ktoś?

----------

## przemos

 *morgir wrote:*   

> polecenie działa oczywiście. Miło oglądać polskie ogonki. Dzięki serdeczne. Jeszcze tylko jedno pytanie. Ja używam KDE i nie moge sobie przypomnieć jak to tutaj dodać skryptu startowego. Pomoże ktoś?

 

No nie bylo to takie trudne zeby znalezc to na googlach, wystarczylo sie troche wysilic:

http://www.linuxfan.pl/dyskusje/pcol.2002/07.2002/3670.php3

w skrocie - skypty autostartu kde trzyma w ~/.kde/Autostart

 *Gabrys wrote:*   

> Dodaj sobie do skryptów startowych xfce (gdzieś w katalogu domowym, typu .xfce/startup) i wio.

 

Niestety to nie takie proste u mnie, mimo manualnego ustawienia klawiatury nadal mam problemy z terminalami, o ile urxvt nie chce uzywac ogonkow, o tyle np. xterm od razu wita mnie seg faultem:

```

Warning: translation table syntax error: Modifier or '<' expected 

Warning: ... found while parsing '!# Xcursor theme'

Warning: String to TranslationTable conversion encountered errors

Warning: Actions not found: scroll-one-line-down, scroll-one-line-up

Segmentation fault
```

----------

